# Columbia Playwriting



## TS (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey all,

Just got my rejection this afternoon. Anyone else hear anything? 

I interviewed a couple weeks ago, and was given the impression that the interview was mostly informational. Did I misread that? Anyone else interview for this program?

Thanks, and congrats to all who got in!


----------



## luverbouy (Mar 16, 2009)

I interviewed in-person.  Received rejection last Thursday in mail.  I felt like it was the worst interview, ever!  Basically, I was given the opportunity to ask questions.  Felt like I was conducting the interview, I got self-conscious. No questions were asked of me.  I saw some of the MFA thesis readings Columbia had going on that week.  I've had other offers and can honestly say, if I had been given an offer of acceptance, I would be hard pressed to take it.  I know it is Columbia, but for playwriting, I just think, "they ain't all that".


----------

